# 24V USV-Anlage



## Markus_Sch (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wo ich eine 24V USV Anlage mit USB-Anschluß kaufen kann? :roll: 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

wenn ich mich richtig erinner habe ich sowas schon mal bei

http://www.rsonline.de

gesehen, könnte SITOP von Siemens gewesen sein.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 Januar 2006)

Was hast du vor ?


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2006)

Mir fallen auf Anhieb 2 Hersteller ein,

Siemens Sitop DC USV gibts ziemlich sicher mit USB-Schnittstelle,

oder

Phönix Contact Quint DC USV, ob es die mit Schnittstelle gibt weiß ich nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knabi (20 Januar 2006)

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...open=-9190-1-9191-9192-9234-9235-&jumpto=9235

Bei SIEMENS gibt's die als 6, 15 und 40 A-Variante, ohne, mit RS232 oder mit USB-Schnittstelle.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Markus_Sch (23 Januar 2006)

Ich möchte einem Bediengerät der Firma Lauer (EPC X) ein kontrolliertes Runterfahren bei Stromausfall ermöglichen.   

Gruß Markus


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 Januar 2006)

Frag mal bei www.j-schneider.de an. Die haben so was, auch mit Lastabwurf wenn man ein Gerät hat was mit Windoofs arbeitet und so ne Meldung wie "Sie können den Computer jetzt abschalten" bringt.

Nur ob die USB können weiss ich nicht...


----------

